

Presentation Matters - huhtenberg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzM7aadofZk

======
faramarz
This guy pitched his business on the Canadian Dragon's Den (inspiration behind
Shark Tank) and all the VC's turned him down.

It's a great novelty, and has been a hit with CND consumers ever since

